# best dog food for beagle



## Johnny Mac (Jan 15, 2011)

I know this is all about person opinion but what dog food brand have ya had the best luck with we did feed diamond but switched to sportmix blue bag they seem to do better with it


----------



## p&y finally (Jan 15, 2011)

I was feeding BlackGold till it got outrageous priced. Now I feed Sportmix in the black/silver bag. Dogs love it and have very little poop to clean up.


----------



## Cottontail (Jan 15, 2011)

I tried sportsmix but went back to diamond green bag.


----------



## GA HOUNDHUNTER (Jan 15, 2011)

I feed black gold black during the season to keep the weight on them


----------



## gemcgrew (Jan 16, 2011)

Ol' Roy Complete Nutrition in the summer and High Performance during the season. Hounds love it, stools are firm and no problems.


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 16, 2011)

Black Gold is the best I've found !!!!!!! I've tried cheaper but it's not the same.


----------



## Retired Army Guy (Jan 16, 2011)

Black Gold,  Black Bag.  
In the long run its the best bang for your buck. I cut them way back in the summer when its too hot to run to 1/2 to 2/3 a cup per dog.  The amount that you can cut them back and still get the same results closes the gap on price.  When cutting back judge the dogs energy, coat and over all health not his appetite.  They are hounds they will always be hungry so don't use that as a deciding factor when cutting back.
 I tried Sports mix once but they had distribution problems to my feed store so they lost my business.  The Black Gold Black bag isn't as bad priced as you now get an extra 5 lbs per bag.


----------



## swamp rabbit (Jan 16, 2011)

Black Gold, black bag still the best. JMO


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nothing wrong with black gold. It's not a miracle food by any means. Try to find the best dog food your willing to pay for and you can get at any time. For me that cuts out black gold because I live too far away from a retail place that carries it. I fed showtime for a long time and it did pretty good. Right now I'm feeding 4health through tractor supply. It has no corn or soy and so far is doing good on all of my dogs. It is a little high at basically a dollar a pound. It goes a long way but not enough to even out the price. My second choice is diamond high energy. I've thought about sport mix but it has about the same ingredients as diamond  at about the same price so why try it. The biggest mistake I've seen people make is switching back and forth between dog foods all the time. Everyone fusses about corn being so bad in dog food and I believe it. I also look at pictures of some old timers coon hounds that some relatives had way back when. They got a few table scraps when available and the woman of the house made a pan of cornbread every day and split it in quaters soaked it down with milk and that was the mainstay of their diet. They looked real healthy to me so who knows.


----------



## Johnny Mac (Jan 16, 2011)

How much does the black bag of black gold usually run?


----------



## brotherslick (Jan 16, 2011)

Diamond high energy  20 $ a bag


----------



## Jody Hawk (Jan 16, 2011)

Johnny Mac said:


> How much does the black bag of black gold usually run?



Close to $30 a bag tax included around Walton Co. It's really jumped in price.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 16, 2011)

Jody Hawk said:


> Close to $30 a bag tax included around Walton Co. It's really jumped in price.



About the same here in Spalding, paid 26 plus tax. 

Not cheap but when you have to feed more to get the same out come how much of a bargain is cheaper food?


----------



## Beagler282 (Jan 16, 2011)

I don't know why all feed stores can't have the same price on Black Gold.I see it range right now from $23-$29 a bag.Rediculous!!!


----------



## FrancoMo (Jan 16, 2011)

Rex Caliber 19.00 a bag , i like it better than black gold .


----------



## Hardwood (Jan 16, 2011)

Black Gold Black Bag $26


----------



## 91xjgawes (Jan 16, 2011)

I am using diamond hi-energy right now...Nothing bad to say about it.


----------



## ejs1980 (Jan 16, 2011)

Black gold and diamond are close enough to use either. The old diamond high energy had more protein but most of my dogs couldn't handle it. They have reformulated the ingredients and lowered the protein and it no longer upsets my dogs stomach. They both contain alot of corn and black gold probably has more. They both have alot of fillers like rice bran and beet pulp. They are both better than the purina pro's but not as good as some of the corn/soy free brands. They are about the best value on the market and the leg up in popularity usually goes to black gold due to their advertising through hunt sponsorship.


----------



## Lil D (Jan 16, 2011)

I like Black Gold, put's the get in "get yonder" for my dogs. Once you go Black, you don't go back.


----------



## Kvillehunter (Jan 17, 2011)

Showtime for me.


----------

